# Alabama point/perdido pass report



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Went yesterday evening up until about 9pm. Caught many pinfish and small croakers on dead shrimp. caught some white trout, puppy drum, and a 15 lb redfish on one of the live croakers. Several other people also hooked up to some nice redfish. Were fishing off of the beach side.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Glad you got out and Braved the Rain and Got a Few Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

nice report. have you heard if the blues and spanish are moving in on the high tide? usually this time of year is when they feed under the ladies when they are running against the tide water coming in.
jack


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

There were some hispanic guys there with several blues but I didnt see any spanish.


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report. Time to renew the license and get on out there. Its been way too long : )


----------

